# Hitch



## sergmelo (Oct 8, 2004)

Does anyone have a 4 point friction sway system? If so how do you like it? Does it make the towing as smooth as a fifth wheel?
Sergio


----------



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

I have the Equalizer 4 point sway control, however The dealer did not set it up correctly so I still working on it. I have had to add washers to adjust the head angle. The last time out I did not have any sway but I still got some bounce. I will let you know how it works next time out.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Mine works great. Can't say enough about it.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I bought the Equal-I-zer before I picked up my trailer after people on this and other forums swore by it and I must say I love it no sway at all.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The Equal-i-zer is a great hitch, is it as good as a 5er? That's a tough call. Usually you see that phrase used by the owners of the Hensley hitch, but at $3,000 it dang well better tow like a 5er.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

No issues here ... Equalizer keeps everything where it should be. Get it set up right with bars parallel to the ground and TV and TT riding level and you will be good to go.

Wayne


----------



## Ga Camper (Sep 16, 2004)

Agree with posts above. I set it up myself. Followed the instructions. Got the trailer front and rear at the same heights before and after hook up. The rear of the truck went down 7/8 ", the front stayed the same. the bars are level with the tonuge (spel?). The whole rig, trailer and truck, are level. Tow 65 MPH down the interstate, no sway. You can feel the big trucks go by, a little suction, but I think everyone gets that. Love the hitch.


----------



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

ccauthor said:


> I have the Equalizer 4 point sway control, however The dealer did not set it up correctly so I still working on it. I have had to add washers to adjust the head angle. The last time out I did not have any sway but I still got some bounce. I will let you know how it works next time out.
> [snapback]15862[/snapback]​


The hitch works great the trailer is very solid with the TV and no sway. I love it.
action


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

My Equal-i-zer works just fine. I will do a little more fine tuning with it in the spring after I get new tires on the truck. A good hitch, easy setup and hookup.


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Sergmelo,

I also have the Equal-i-zer hitch and have nothing bad to say about it. I bought it from RVWholesalers.com and my dealer installed it for me at no charge. Like everyone else, I need to adjust it to my tastes as I feel it bounces a little to much as the dealer set it up. It sets up easy and breaks down easy and the design of the "sissy" bar, once you figure out how to use it, is really nice and makes sure of no pinched fingers.


----------



## Jarrod (Jul 23, 2004)

I had to change the set up after the dealer "technician" screwed it up. Followed the instructions and have had great success. I had to add spacers to adjust the angle on the head. I'd say go for it but then again this is my first TT and hitch and don't know how the Reese Straightline works. Have read great things about both hithces. Jarrod


----------

